# Sony Vaio - vorinstallierte Programme und Tools



## ruebe87 (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir gestern mein neues Notebook, den Sony Vaio EB, bestellt. Allerdings  habe ich nun erfahren dass auf den Vaio-Notebooks Unmengen an unnötiger Software installiert, und somit das System entsprechend zugemüllt ist.

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit Windows 7 neu aufzusetzen oder eine Anleitung welche Programme bedenklos deinstalliert werden können, ohne auf die Funktionen wie z.B. der Schnell- bzw. Fn-Tasten verzichten zu müssen?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Hilfe


----------



## rabe08 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich setze ein neues Notebook immer noch mal neu auf. Es ist einfach nur grauenhaft, wie zugemüllt die Dinger ausgeliefert werden. Bei Lenovo z.B. ist es recht einfach. System sauber installieren von DVD, VORHER aber die ganzen Treiber für Fn-Tasten, Touchpad, Chipset, Bluetooth, WLan, LAN usw. runterladen. Nach Sys-Install die Treiber installieren und fertig ist es. Ich habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt und alles funktioniert. Danach Sys-Updates installieren, wichitige Programme, z.B. bei Lenovo TP-Control, und dann final ein Image ziehen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. Juli 2010)

Zuerst holste dir von der Sony Seite immer die Treiber, damit du immer gesichert bist.
Du kannst Windows neu raufmachen, allerdings kannste genau so gut einfach die Programme, die dir nicht so gefallen, entfernen. 
Generell lassen sich alle Programme deinstallieren, die von Sony permanent auf das System raufgespielt wurden. Du musst aber bedenken, dass manche Software, die installiert wurde, auch gewissen Betrag kostet, der im Preis enthalten war.
Damit die FN Tasten funktionieren, brauchste nur die Sony Event Manager sowie Sony Library installieren.


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

Treiber habe ich alle gefunden, bis auf den Intel-Chipsatztreiber. Ist glaubich für den Intel GM55 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Weiß jemand vielleicht wo es den zum runterladen gibt?


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

Hast du Windows schon neu aufgesetzt? Bei einem Vaio im Ursprungszustand (also mit vorinstalliertem OS und Programmen) findest du alle verwendeten Teiber im Ordner C:\Windows\Drivers oder C:\Drivers. Da ist alles was du brauchst.


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

Nein, um ehrlich zu sein bekomme ich meinen Vaio erst nächste Woche, aber lieber vorsorgen 

Das heißt wenn ich den Drivers Ordner vorher irgendwie speicher bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite was die Treiber angeht? Wenn ich also Win 7 neu aufsetze dann brauch ich keine Treiber mehr herunterladen? 

Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich das System komplett neu aufsetze oder nicht benötigte Programme einfach deinstalliere? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es sauber neu installieren... auch wenn du die Programme löscht, bleibt immer etwas zurück und auch wenn es nur minimal ist, es müllt das System trotzdem zu. 

Und mit dem Ordner hast du alle Treiber die du brauchst. Ist ganz praktisch gemacht von Sony. Nur manche kostenlose Zusatzprogramme musst du extra laden, bekommst du aber über die Support-Seite. Aber ich brauchte nicht ein einziges...


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Ich würde es sauber neu installieren... auch wenn du die Programme löscht, bleibt immer etwas zurück und auch wenn es nur minimal ist, es müllt das System trotzdem zu.
> 
> Und mit dem Ordner hast du alle Treiber die du brauchst. Ist ganz praktisch gemacht von Sony. Nur manche kostenlose Zusatzprogramme musst du extra laden, bekommst du aber über die Support-Seite. Aber ich brauchte nicht ein einziges...


 
Vielen vielen Dank für deine tollen Antworten 

Wie bist du bei der Neuinstallation vorgegangen? Hast du dich an eine bestimmte Anleitung gehalten? Hast du alles in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge installiert?

Würde mich über eine kleine Hilfestellung von dir sehr freuen


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

Hmm... eigentlich gibts da fast nur einen Weg.
- Bisherige Daten sichern (du wirst dann aber ja bestimmt noch keine drauf haben )
- Windows neu installieren und dabei alles formatieren... bei mir gab es dabei bisher immer eine Extra-Partition, die sich aber auch nicht entfernen ließ (System Reserved ca. 100 MB). Lässt sich bestimmt auch entfernen, hat mich bisher nur nicht gestört. 
- Alle Treiber installieren
  - Im Gerätemanager nachsehen, ob es noch uninstallierte Geräte gibt... bei mir gab es zwei und ich konnte nicht wirklich was damit anfangen.  Könnte sein, dass diese auch bei dir auftauchen. Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist, versuch folgendes:

"Basissystemgerät" - Dafür musst du den Treiber für Memory Card Reader Writer Dricer (Ricoh)(MS) nehmen und
"Unbekanntes Gerät" - Das war bei der Sony Firmware Extension Parser Driver

Wenn alle Treiber drauf sind einfach nur noch deine Programme installieren und deine Daten raufziehen, alles einrichten, fertig. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, einfach fragen. Hier ist immer jemand, der dir helfen kann. 

*Ach ja:* Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung des Modells? Für die FN-Tasten brauchst du noch andere Treiber, die es auf der Support-Seite gibt.


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

Wird hierbei aber auch die Recovery-Partition von Sony gelöscht? Ich würde mir nämlich vorher gerne eine Recovery DVD brennen falls etwas schiefgeht (was ich nicht hoffe) und anschliessend die Partition löschen um mehr Speicherplatz zu haben 

Sind die Treiber aber als .exe-Dateien abgespeichert, die ich nach der Neuinstallation einfach ausführen kann? 

Und bei dir funktionieren auch sämtlich Fn und Vaio-Tasten?
Darf ich noch fragen welches Notebook der Vaio-Serie du besitzst? 

Vielen Dank 

edit: bei meinem Modell handelt es sich um das EB1S8E in weiß mit Ati 5650 und Intel i5 520M Prozessor


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

ruebe87 schrieb:


> Wird hierbei aber auch die Recovery-Partition von Sony gelöscht? Ich würde mir nämlich vorher gerne eine Recovery DVD brennen falls etwas schiefgeht (was ich nicht hoffe) und anschliessend die Partition löschen um mehr Speicherplatz zu haben


Das kannst du ja vorher machen, also bevor du Windows neu aufsetzt (aber dann von der gesammten Platte). Bei der Neuinstallation kannst du zwar die Recovery bestehen lassen, aber das bringt nichts, da dir danach das Recovery-Programm (Recovery-Center) fehlt. Das kann man leider nicht downloaden (so viel ich weiß) und selbst wenn, weiß ich nicht ob es dann überhaupt funktionieren würde.


ruebe87 schrieb:


> Sind die Treiber aber als .exe-Dateien abgespeichert, die ich nach der Neuinstallation einfach ausführen kann?


Nicht alle, manche leigen auch als .INF vor. Das ist aber halb so wild. Im Geräte-Manager einfach das Gerät auswählen, rechte Maustaste, Treiber aktualisieren, und dann den entsprechenden Ordner auswählen.


ruebe87 schrieb:


> Und bei dir funktionieren auch sämtlich Fn und Vaio-Tasten?


Ja, bei mir funktionieren alle. Ich brauchte zusätzlich nur noch folgende Treiber, wahrscheinlich ist es bei dir genauso, wie bei den meisten VAIO-Modellen:
- Sony Shared Library Treiber (einfach per .EXE installieren)
- SFEP Driver (im Gerätemanager den Treiber für das Gerät "Sony Firmware Extension Parser Device" aktualisieren (.INF))
- Vaio Event Service Treiber (auch einfach per .EXE)

Diese findest du hier.



ruebe87 schrieb:


> Darf ich noch fragen welches Notebook der Vaio-Serie du besitzst?


Ich hab das VGN-SR51MF/S und bin damit voll zufrieden.  (Das zweite Sysprofile in meiner Sig )

Deins ist das VPC EB1S8E/WI oder? Hier findest du alle Zusatzprogramme, falls du einige wiederhaben möchtest. 
Ich hab mir doch das ein oder andere wieder raufgemacht, z.B. das VAIO Smart Network. Das ist ganz praktisch.


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

Suuuper, vielen herzlichen Dank für deine tolle Hilfe!! 

Ich werde das ganze nach meinem schönen Griechenland-Urlaub in Ruhe angehen und inzwischen die ganzen Vorbereitungen zwecks Treiber und Programme treffen. Hoffentlich klappt das ganze so reibungslos wie bei dir, ich war nämlich schon auf eine Riesenbastlerei eingestellt. Dass das ganze dennoch so gut und einfach klappt macht mich natürlich umso glücklicher und erspart mir eine Menge Zeit 

Vielen Dank auch für den Link zum Vaio Support wo alle Programme aufgelistet sind. Ihc muss mal versuchen den Sinn und Zweck eines jeden Programms zu erkennen um zu entscheiden ob es dann wieder auf meine Platte darf 

Die Treiber für Fn und Vaio Tasten sind aber vor den anderen Treibern zu installieren, oder ist die Reihenfolge eigentlich piepegal?


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

Bitte, bitte. 

Ich würde die Treiber für die Sondertasten als letzte installieren weil z.B. Chipsatz und Grafikkarte wichtiger sind. Nach dieser Reihenfolge würde ich's immer machen: Wichtig -> Weniger wichtig.

Wenn du das Notebook hast, kannst du ja erst mal alle Programme ausprobieren und dann entscheiden welche du nach der Neuinstallation wieder raufziehen möchtest. 

Bei mir liefs auch nicht _soo_ reibungslos, wie z.B. mit den nicht richtig erkannten Geräten aber nach ein bisschen Googeln hab ich dann recht schnell eine Lösung gefunden. Es kann bei dir natürlich auch so sein, aber das sieht man erst hinterher. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es da große Probleme geben wird. Es sind meist nur Kleinigkeiten. 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## ruebe87 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja jetzt wo ich dank dir auf alles vorbereitet bin wird wohl hoffentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen 

Und falls doch weiß ich wo mir Abhilfe geschaffen wird und an wen ich mich wenden kann... 

Die Recovery-DVD und die Treiber werde ich mir auf jeden Fall gleich als erstes brennen, damit, falls doch etwas schiefgehen sollte, ich alles wieder rückgängig machen kann.
Aber das  mit den Treibern wird schon klappen, einfacher als so gehts ja nicht 
und schlimmstenfalls findet man alles auf Google, falls es doch irgendwo haken sollte 

Vielen Dank, ich werde meinen wohlverdienten Urlaub geniessen


----------



## shila92 (15. Juli 2010)

ruebe87 schrieb:


> und schlimmstenfalls findet man alles auf Google, falls es doch irgendwo haken sollte


Genauso sieht aus.


----------

